# Pouches by Performance Catapult



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to Mr. Jim for the pouches he sent to me. I found them well made and I have to say that they work very well. Best Bob.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

they sure look like good pouches


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

They are definitely good pouches!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice to know they are working out for ya, Bob.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I bought some of those too, he is excellent to buy from and the pouches are my new favorite!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

they look really sharp.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

they look very durable. must be great pouches!


----------

